# Krim is now a qualified Fitness Instructor...



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!  

Just received a phone call from my Teacher, to tell me the results of the exams I sat on Friday :

- Anatomy and Physiology : 92.5% (37/40)
- Principles of Fitness : 90% (36/40)

Chuffed to bits, as I had already put my name down for the Level 3 course (Personal Trainer) starting near the end of January, which needed me to be Level 2 qualified to allow me to sit the course.

So, at long last, Krim has some good news to share, from what's been a pretty rubbish year (to put it polite). I so wanted to finish the year on a good note, and look forward to sharing the good news with Mum and Sis.

And Dad, I know you'll know, so it's time for you to raise a glass and have a pint on me up there.  :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wel done sir!! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Congratulations sir.

Well done for you and great results. That's A's so good for you.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Well done chap 
:thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Well done


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Well done that man.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice one, good for you..:thumb:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Congrats :thumb:
I did my Fitness Trainer and Personal Trainer course about 6 years ago. You'll enjoy that one, I think a bit more


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Fair play that man I am contemplating doing it in the new year. Onwards and upwards and here is to 2013 may it be filled with luck


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Yay for Krim!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

*CONGRATULATIONS*Well done mate


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah, well done Kriminal:thumb:

Kev


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

archiebald said:


> Fair play that man I am contemplating doing it in the new year. Onwards and upwards and here is to 2013 may it be filled with luck


^ don't bother contemplating mate.....just sign up and don't look back. If you enjoy gym life, this is a great course to get yourself on - just remember that it's not all done in the gym....there IS paperwork to do as well, ie. written stuff and exams...

...I'm sure you already knew that, but thought I'd make you aware as some of the ones who started the course didn't finish, as they thought it was all 'practical'.

Shug : you must have stolen my pictures from Facebook!!! :lol: 

Thanks again everyone. It's nice to have a positive note to end the year on. :thumb:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

It's good to see something good happening,:thumb: well done that man!!


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for that I was 95% certain I would do it. I want something that gives me knowledge as well as the practical on the plus side gym life for me currently involves working out in a garage with no heating it was 8 degrees in there tonight so a warm gym would be nice!!

It's all part of the journey anyway what is the end goal for you?


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

archiebald said:


> Thanks for that I was 95% certain I would do it. I want something that gives me knowledge as well as the practical on the plus side gym life for me currently involves working out in a garage with no heating it was 8 degrees in there tonight so a warm gym would be nice!!
> 
> It's all part of the journey anyway what is the end goal for you?


The end goal for me is to simply be able help people achieve THEIR goals.... ie. whether they wish to increase size (bodybuilding), or decrease in size (slimming), or just feel the need to change within (more confident/positive).

Just to have the ability to assist others in making them feel better within themselves (both mentally, and physically), means more to me than the size of my pay-packet. :thumb:

I found the knowledge was a bonus for me too, as it gave me a broader understanding of why particular functions were more beneficial than others within the gym; and off course, being generally fascinated with the function of the human body, this course proved to assist me towards a better understanding.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Well done mate :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well done in deed great marks, ok then when are you starting your post christmas fitness thread to save us from Obesity


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Well done in deed great marks, ok then when are you starting your post christmas fitness thread to save us from Obesity


I'm gonna have to get the spandex gym wear for Christmas first!!!!.....and then I'll release a Youtube video, showing how we can burn more calories whilst cleaning our motors  :thumb:

The problem is, if I save you all from obesity, I won't have any clients :lol:


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

Congratulations Krim!!!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kriminal said:


> I'm gonna have to get the spandex gym wear for Christmas first!!!!.....and then I'll release a Youtube video, showing how we can burn more calories whilst cleaning our motors  :thumb:
> 
> The problem is, if I save you all from obesity, I won't have any clients :lol:


Well Spandex Gym wear :lol i can just see me know it would be like something from the bennyhill show, worth a try with the thread:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice one Krim,you should specialize in females only I know I would lol


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Congrat mate. 

Now can you make me a training plan  lol


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Aw well done matey!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Ross said:


> Nice one Krim,you should specialize in females only I know I would lol


^ I think I'd end up 'burning' more calories than them <ahem!>  :thumb:


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Well done mate :thumb:...and good luck for level 3.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Kriminal said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!
> 
> Just received a phone call from my Teacher, to tell me the results of the exams I sat on Friday :
> 
> ...


Great news... well done!!! :thumb:


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

I can picture the PT session ..

Wax on, Wax off


----------



## Colemane (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi Krim,
Congrats on becoming qualified fitness instructor and like to say fitness instructor is well trained fitness planner who is involved in instruction and exercise prescription. Fitness instructor measure their client's strengths and weaknesses with fitness assessments and set workout program to improve their client's improvements in physical fitness.


----------

